

Good Online Courses Anywhere - oaxacamatt

I have been considering UC Berkeley for online course for credit. I like UC Berkeley because it is reasonably priced, &#60;US $1000, has 'Anytime Access' and the professors have a decent rating on 'Rate my Prof...'  I also need online because I am east coast US.<p>Does anyone have any other suggestions for Universities with good/cheap online courses. 
And suggestions on what to look for?
======
varunsaini
Have you tried Udacity, Coursera etc? These courses are also giving some
certificates also.

